# Moving To Costa del Sol 2012



## suziqqq (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Myself and my family are moving to Benalmadena in 2012 we plan to run a bar/cafe. If anyone has any tips or advice that would be great.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

suziqqq said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Myself and my family are moving to Benalmadena in 2012 we plan to run a bar/cafe. If anyone has any tips or advice that would be great.


Just wondering why you have chosen to run a bar/ cafe. Is that where you have experience? Do you have a premises in mind?


----------



## suziqqq (Nov 13, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Just wondering why you have chosen to run a bar/ cafe. Is that where you have experience? Do you have a premises in mind?


Hi we have all worked in bars and it will be a family run affair. I myself am a midwife. Still looking for premises at the moment x


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Are you OK about working 16 hours a day, 7 days a week? 
Are you fluent enough in Spanish to deal with local bureaucracy and suppliers?
Have you got enough to live on through the winter when there are few tourists?

Sadly, few ventures like this last more than a couple of years, unless you have something really exceptional to offer which puts you ahead of the competition. If you find a bar for sale at a decent price, it's most likely because the previous owners couldn't make it work.


----------



## FamilyInSpain (Jun 30, 2011)

suziqqq said:


> Hi everyone I am new to this forum. Myself and my family are moving to Benalmadena in 2012 we plan to run a bar/cafe. If anyone has any tips or advice that would be great.


Great news. We love living in Spain. We live near Mijas pueblo.
This might be a strange question but have you done a lot of research already? It is not as busy over here as it used to be.
Have you bought an existing business or are you setting something up?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Be prepared to work very hard for very little. Without doubt, unless you have another source of income you wont earn enough to support a family!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well as you can see, most comments have been pretty negative so far, and not without good reason. Unempoyment is currently at 21% average, worse in the south and more than DOUBLE in under 25's. 
There's plenty of information here about life in Spain, unemployment, setting up a business... Document yourself and find out if what you want to do is really viable.
If you're sure you've done all the research necessary and know just how hard it's going to be, you could possibly give it a try - or you could go back to the drawing board and think about a different region,a different country or a different venture


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sadly all the previous comments are in the negative, but so true, here also the bar trade is struggling.

The only places that appear to be having an increase in tourism are the larger of the Canary Islands where unemployment has fallen for most months of the year.


----------

